# At my wits end with biting / mouthing / jumping



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think you're going to be creating any emotional trauma for him doing that. I find it very interesting that it's working though. 

I think what's happening is that you're distracting him with something else. He was focused on you, and now he is focused on something else. 

I would want to bet that the effectiveness of this wont last forever because eventually he will get used to the sound.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since he is teething you will find that his adult teeth aren't so painful Puppy's deciduous teeth are so sharp as they are to help them learn about bite inhibition. When they decide they don't like getting hurt by their litter mates they manage to figure out that what they are doing to their brothers and sisters hurts too and they tone it down. It is challenging to get through this period. 

In addition to the creative things you seem to have working for you so far, try keeping your hands close to you and out of his reach when he is over-charged. Turn your back to him until he calms down (may keep you turning around some). As exasperating as this developmental period is, one of the best things you can do is stay truly calm. Trying to act calm when you internally don't feel calm won't work. Your dog will know you are lying to him. Figuring that out and teaching myself to stay calm greatly improved my relationship with Lily during her adolescence (it also did good things for my blood pressure).

We also used tabasco sauce (found it better than bitter apple) to give a taste aversion lesson. Taste aversion is a strongly programmed behavior modifier. Since many poisons taste bad, many animals (even birds and the like) will stop doing something based on one taste aversion experience. While they are teething (and perhaps for quite a while after) most dogs really want to chew on things non-stop. Make sure you have safe satisfying chew toys to offer. This should help reduce his need to try to mouth you. 

Tough it out (easier to say than do). It will get better.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of things to chew on and check out this video that was posted on this site in another thread.. Dog Training: How to stop Jumping up!- clicker dog training - YouTube


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep reminding yourself... This too shall pass.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I always trained my dogs to not nibble on me by shreeking "OW!" in a high voice like a puppy and holding the part they had nibbled even with a tiny nibble. Dogs naturally don't want to hurt their friends. I always imagine them thinking, "Wow, those humans have such sensitive skin!" It works super well.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Some dogs have more of a need to chew than others too; I sometimes bring mine into pet stores with me to see which toys she's attracted to. I find that the slightly flexible, rubbery feeling ones are her favorites, and I stock up (different types, some come flavoured). It saves your feet! And your furniture  Oh, and lots of exercise helps too.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Harrymummy,
I think you're doing well with the ouches and the distractions. But, have you try bullystick? This is a lifesaver for us when toys and ouches didn't work. During those nipping stage, Charlie got so busy with his new found toy, which is bully stick, that he forgot all about our toes and fingers.
Try the bullystick.


----------

